# Stopping Carriage Clock



## Pegwen (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a Jacot carriage clock no. 19098 which, I believe, indicates that it was made early last century, in case that is significant. I wind every Sunday at it runs and strikes the hour and half hour, keeping excellent time until Thursday when it stops at 5.15 plus or minus five minutes. It will not start again with a gentle twist of the clock until I move the hands forward. It then runs normally for twenty four more hours, before stopping again at 5.15. The problem continues until Sunday when I wind it again. The alarm is set for 8 o'clock, in case that also is significant.

Can anyone tell me why it stops at this one time and what the cure might be? I'd be most grateful for ideas.

Pegwen


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

My guess would be that there is a bit of debris on one of the gear wheels stopping it at the same point , there is probably enough pressure from the spring to drive it past this debris until Thursday when the tension in the drive barrel starts to reduce.

So hopefully a clean and lube would sort it out , the above is only my guess but i,d be fairly confident a clean and service would sort it


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Sounds good advice, probabally has not been seviced for years.


----------



## Pegwen (Jun 17, 2014)

andyclient said:


> My guess would be that there is a bit of debris on one of the gear wheels stopping it at the same point , there is probably enough pressure from the spring to drive it past this debris until Thursday when the tension in the drive barrel starts to reduce.
> 
> So hopefully a clean and lube would sort it out , the above is only my guess but i,d be fairly confident a clean and service would sort it


Thank you for this advice I'll see a clock repairer to have it serviced.


----------



## Pegwen (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi Andy

I looked at your advice again and wound the clock mid-week to see if I could force it to run until Sunday. It did. Since then it has run perfectly for two weeks from Sunday to Sunday without a rewind. Many, many thanks.

Pegwen


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Pegwen said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> I looked at your advice again and wound the clock mid-week to see if I could force it to run until Sunday. It did. Since then it has run perfectly for two weeks from Sunday to Sunday without a rewind. Many, many thanks.
> 
> Pegwen


Excellent :thumbup:


----------

